# Santa Cruz Gunlocks In The Home



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm certainly no expert on guns & their accessories. I'm a printer who served in the Air Force but the only gun I shot & carried was a .38 revolver ( I was underground in a missile launch control center). So when it came time to start locking up my long guns in our new house, I did some research & decided on Santa Cruz gunlocks. For me, I didn't want my guns mostly all in a single safe but then again, I didn't want each gun rack to need its own key to open. I also wanted something substantial & relatively safe from theft. Long story short, I really love these gunlocks. I have a half dozen or so spread around the house, mounted on the walls. They all open with handcuff keys but also come wired to open with an electrical switch, which I think is mainly used in police cars. My next project is to wire a couple of these in my house, with a hidden switch. Curious if anyone here has done this?

So here are two in my bedroom closet. Obviously one model gunlock is for ARs and the other for shotguns. Here I have my suppressed SBR 300 Blackout and my newest addition... my 870 Police.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Do you mount them to studs? How would they stand up to a person trying to pry the lock open or trying to pry it free from the wall?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Do you mount them to studs? How would they stand up to a person trying to pry the lock open or trying to pry it free from the wall?


Yes, they are mounted to studs using long lag screws. They are designed where it is very hard to disassemble with the gun in place. Their primary use is for police, from what I understand, & are designed to resist prying. That being said, they are not as secure as a heavy gun safe but my main concerns are keeping guns away from kids or from someone walking away with one... less break-ins. I live about a mile down a rural,narrow dead end lane, behind gates, with 10 dogs in the house.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

******* said:


> Yes, they are mounted to studs using long lag screws. They are designed where it is very hard to disassemble with the gun in place. Their primary use is for police, from what I understand, & are designed to resist prying. That being said, they are not as secure as a heavy gun safe but my main concerns are keeping guns away from kids or from someone walking away with one... less break-ins. I live about a mile down a rural,narrow dead end lane, behind gates, with 10 dogs in the house.


Thanks. You have peaked my interest. I have debated having a very slim gun safe or some other thing to keep a rifle hidden behind clothes in my bedroom closet. Maybe one of these would work.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Thanks. You have peaked my interest. I have debated having a very slim gun safe or some other thing to keep a rifle hidden behind clothes in my bedroom closet. Maybe one of these would work.


Yes, it will. I actually have another mounted in another closet behind the clothes, and you can't see the AR without moving the clothes. The guns pictured above can easily be hidden, and normally are, by hanging some pants on the barrel. That shotgun normally acts as a hanger for my Sunday slacks.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Posted this before, check out Tactical Walls. Many good ideas for weapons storage. I don't like the idea of locking up a weapon that may have to save my life. However I do understand some of you may have to.

https://tacticalwalls.com/


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You had me worried that my Texas Senator, Ted Cruz, was making a Christmas push for mandatory gun locks...
I get ahead of myself sometimes.
:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Chipper said:


> I don't like the idea of locking up a weapon that may have to save my life. However I do understand some of you may have to.


I understand that, especially if in a high crime area and no pack of dogs to provide warning. However, seems to me the nature of this gunlock would not slow down your ability to engage quickly... and might speed it up. Say you keep a loaded long gun in the corner next to your recliner in the den. If you mounted that gun on the wall or floor next to you, it might speed up retrieving the weapon. Shouldn't slow you down. Since this gunlock comes with the switch & wiring to open electrically, there could be no delay as with searching for the key or keying in some code. On your way to grabbing the gun, hit the switch & simply pick up the weapon.

Think about it. That is how police use this in their vehicles. They need to keep their guns secure but like you, need instantaneous access. Just seems this is the best of both worlds. Provides security, and legal protection, from someone walking off with the gun or from some kid possibly getting harmed yet doesn't slow down your own access.

@Chipper, I'm certainly not trying to change your mind. I appreciate your understanding of those that choose to lock up their guns. I just want folks to know they have an option to lock up their loaded home defense gun & still have very quick access to it.


----------

